# Prior Service Seminary Students



## Shane2336 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I'm currently looking at the M.Div. programs at Covenant Theological Seminary, PRTS, and RTS. All three accept Post-9/11 G.I. Bill benefits (RTS - Orlando, D.C., and Charlotte). Covenant is by far the most expensive per credit hour. Before I emailed the seminaries with my question(s), I wanted to put it out here first. 

1. Are there any Veterans on the board currently attending any of these?
2. If so, how much of the tuition does your G.I. cover?

Thanks!


----------



## Shane2336 (Jan 15, 2017)

Update:

1. RTS is actually the most expensive.
2. After crunching some numbers, the tuition for all three institutions SHOULD be covered by the bill. When broken down by cost per year, the three schools don't exceed the annual cap for the benefits.

I would still like to hear from any veterans attending these schools to confirm or deny this.


----------



## psycheives (Jan 17, 2017)

Recommend PRTS hands down.

Next would be RTS (you can sample some of their free ITunesU classes online). And I always near mixed things about Covenant (can also sample some of their ITunesU classes). Also, I've been more impressed with RTS' ITunesU classes than Covenants.


----------



## Shane2336 (Jan 17, 2017)

psycheives said:


> Recommend PRTS hands down.
> 
> Next would be RTS (you can sample some of their free ITunesU classes online). And I always near mixed things about Covenant (can also sample some of their ITunesU classes). Also, I've been more impressed with RTS' ITunesU classes than Covenants.


Thanks for the input! I'm leaning that way already. Are you a student?


----------

